# Need a new set of tyres, but which ones might save you money



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's only been mandatory since November 2012, but now we can see which tyres might be worth buying, IE cheap tyres have a lower energy rating, so use more fuel, so we could do with a break even point calculator then we might buy more expensive tyres but because we will save in the long run if we do enough miles, although an extra couple of PSI might achieve the same result, it's all a compromise.

But the tyres label tells you more than its energy rating it also has a safety rating too, and even a noise rating, so we now have a chance to make a more informed choice.

[hr:abc026f0d3]

Which website link

[hr:abc026f0d3]

More about tyre choices

[hr:abc026f0d3]

And a word from Alcaholics Anonymouse

[hr:abc026f0d3]

Picture of one I bought for the car this morning, £45 fitted and balanced


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

For the mileage involved (for most of us) does it matter?

Surely nobody is going to make a choice based on a small difference in road noise (for example)

Even the fuel saving comes at a price.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My thoughts were, if we buy a set for the car and they last 5 years, we're spending around £30-40 per week on fuel, but how much fuel would we save (if any) by buying A rated tyres instead of E rated.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Not as much as you think. Those figures are like solar panel figures, optimised for best-looking results.

Joe Bloggs in his 'going to work' car with wrong pressures, tyres not getting warm on short journeys etc etc wouldn't see any of that saving.

Doing a short work run is the most uneconomical way to run a motor vehicle.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I bought my latest set of tyres based on grip performance, I considered that much more important than trying to save a few pence to be honest.
People do try and economy drive by changing up a gear early and this makes the engine labour, better to have the revs a little higher on a diesel engined vehicle. 
If you watch the road ahead one can make smoother adjustments to the vehicle speed approaching junctions and roundabouts.
So my message is don't skimp on tyres.

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> I bought my latest set of tyres based on grip performance, I considered that much more important than trying to save a few pence to be honest.


Same here cabby.

I hate the Michelin camper tyres so swapped last year (on advice of my friendly tyre specialist) to a set of Avons. They had better grip and lower noise ratings than the Michelins but worse MPG rating and shorter lifespan. They were also HALF the price of Michelin.

I've found over the past year that they ride and grip slightly better, are just a tad quieter and the MPG has gone down less than 1 mpg. If they do 1,000 miles less before next renewal it won't bother me.

No brainer IMHO. :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The saving on fuel is minimal, as for the amount of grip my view is that as I am driving a 4 tonne brick down the road I am never driving at aN inappropriate speed. I look, and plan ahead. In all the years I have been Motorhoming I have NEVER needed to brake hard enough to get the ABS to activate. (That's the beauty of looking and planning ahead) 

So I buy tyres that are the best compromise on price/grip noise doesn't bother me as a MH is never going to be quiet is it?? 

The cost of Michelin's is never, in my view, justified, sure they last a bit longer (possibly) but they cost far more than others so price per 1000 miles is greate


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Buying (often much) more expensive tyres in an attempt to maybe save a fraction of an MPG, is much the same as buying a new car to save a few ££'s in VED or a few MPG.

Will any of the makers of these super tyres guarantee in writing that you will get X? extra MPG? :roll: 

The economics of the madhouse. :?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> The cost of Michelin's is never, in my view, justified, sure they last a bit longer (possibly) but they cost far more than others so price per 1000 miles is greate


Well the tread might wear more slowly (because the compound is like rock) but you'll have to scrap them after max. 5 years because the sidewalls are perished & cracked all over the place (even if they do low miles). May as well have better road grip and less noise for a cheaper price.

Watch F1 - soft compound tyres = good grip and fast wear, hard compound tyres = last longer but less grip. It's the same principle in a watered down sort of way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> EDITEDkers of these super tyres guarantee in writing that you will get X? extra MPG? :roll:
> 
> The economics of the madhouse. :?


[hr:149aef7b30]

Isn't that exactly what the label does, although you may be right on the last bit.

The energy rating is I think just based on the rigidity of the sidewall rubber and where it meets the road which = the rolling resistance, as I said in the OP, maybe just increasing the pressure slightly would achieve the same results, On the Mh it isn't going to make much if any difference what tyres you fit, so the cheapest you can find would be my choice, but for the car, which has more refined suspension, and perhaps does more mileage overall it's a possible option, but it is mainly a high mileage decision.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is no way I'd be paying the ridiculous prices I see other members pay for MH tyres.

Michelin agilis-plus 225-75-16-R-121

Infinity INF 100 - 225/75 R16 C 121

£98.90 difference if you allow £10 for fitting/balancing the cheaper, so the best part of £400 for a set of four, worse if you have a fancy Tag axle, apart from the bragging rights I don't see the point, and this is web pricing, I dare say I could get both sets reduced, by a bit of haggling.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We got the Yokohama RY818's for £69.50 each, brand new 225/75R16C 10-ply 121/120R load rating and free fitting.

Look around, there are bargains to be had if you are patient and can bang cash down quickly.

Camskills are very good on price for almost everything. I have mentioned them on MHF before.

Here are some budget 10-ply:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261527756539

Peter


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This topic has been raised many times and opens all sorts of issues.
Bottom line, it is your choice. The original VancoCamper Continentals on my motorhome cost a lot and should last on average camper mileage, about 10 years. In the sun, this may come down to 5 years or less (which is why continental drivers cover their tyres).
As I had one tyre burst (VancoCamper) I replaced it or would have to have bought a set of tyres to balance them. The new spare is now on the back with another new tyre. When the front tyres begin to wear, they will be replaced by a pair of the cheapest suitable tyres I can find and fit them onto the rear.
Tyres seem to be rated for quietness, wet road stopping ability, MPG and other factors. Like Ken, I am not too concerned about their MPG rating but I would like them to stop in the wet and be fairly quiet.

Alan


----------

